# LAVH/BSO converted to open TAH...



## belmontg (Oct 14, 2008)

One of my doctors is trying to bill a LAVH/BSO (58522) with modifier 53 and an open TAH/BSO (58150) together.  She convert the lap to an open procedure.  I've been out of GYN coding for a while, so I'm turning to all of you for help.  Can she do this?  or is it much like a lap chole when it's converted to an open procedure, use the open code with modifier 22?

Thank you
Gwen


----------

